# Bếp gas âm có tốn gas so với bếp gas dương không ?



## DonKihote (11/5/18)

*Bếp gas âm có tốn gas so với bếp gas dương không là câu hỏi được nhiều người quan tâm khi chọn mua bếp gas lắp đặt âm cho căn hộ gia đình mình.*

*Bếp gas âm có kết cấu mâm chia lửa đặc biệt*
Mâm chia lửa của bếp gas âm một số model cao cấp có kích thước lớn hơn so với mâm chia lửa của bếp gas dương . Mâm chia lửa của bếp gas âm cũng thường chắc chắn và dày dặn hơn, giữ nhiệt tốt và bền bỉ hơn so với mâm chia lửa của bếp gas dương và cho khả năng đun nấu nhanh và an toàn với nhiệt lượng cực cao. Bếp gas âm còn sở hữu thêm nhiều tính năng an toàn như ngắt gas tự động giúp bếp gas luôn an toàn khi lắp đặt trong căn hộ khép kín.



​
*Bếp gas âm nấu nhanh nhưng tốn gas hơn bếp gas dương*
Để trả lời cho câu hỏi bếp gas âm có tốn gas không thì người dùng có thể khẳng định là một số mẫu bếp gas âm giá rẻ sản xuất nội địa không có nhiều khác biệt so với bếp gas dương do đó không tốn gas hơn. Trong khi đó các mẫu bếp gas âm nhập khẩu từ châu Âu có mâm chia lửa lớn hơn và cho ngọn lửa lớn do vậy tiêu tốn lượng gas nhiều hơn so với bếp gas dương, tuy nhiên loại bếp gas này lại chế biến lượng thực phẩm lớn rất nhanh, nấu ăn ngon hơn do đó phù hợp với gia đình nhiều thành viên.

*Các dòng bếp gas âm cao cấp có công suất cao, tiết kiệm gas*
Thiết kế *bếp gas âm* cho khả năng đun nấu công suất cao hơn hẳn so với bếp gas dương. Nhờ có mặt bếp của bếp gas bằng mặt kính cao cấp với chất liệu chống sốc nhiệt, chịu lực chịu nhiệt cao nhờ đó mà bếp gas âm có thể sử dụng 3 – 4 bếp nấu nên có thể phục vụ cho người dùng gia đình với nhiều thành viên và nhu cầu nấu nướng cao. Tuy nhiên, bếp gas âm cao cấp đến từ các thương hiệu châu Âu sở hữu những công nghệ đun nấu hiệu quả, giúp tiết kiệm điện năng tối đa, vượt trội hơn hẳn so với dòng bếp gas giá rẻ khác. Do đó bếp gas âm tuy tiêu tốn nhiều gas hơn nhưng lại có hiệu năng cao hơn, đun nấu nhanh hơn và tiết kiệm gas so với bếp gas dương.

*Chọn bếp gas âm nào tiết kiệm gas, không hao gas, tốn gas ?*
Bếp gas âm chính hãng đến từ các thương hiệu uy tín, có công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến sẽ cho hiệu năng đun nấu cao vừa cho ngọn lửa mạnh mẽ, nhiệt lượng cao nhưng vẫn tiết kiệm gas. Các sản phẩm đáng tham khảo là bếp gas âm Rinnai, bếp gas âm Electrolux, bếp gas âm Nimalux. với chế độ an toàn, mâm chia lửa bền và cho ngọn lửa tỏa đều, có đầu hầm giúp tiết kiệm gas và sử dụng tiện lợi...

_Nguồn: websosanh_​


----------

